# Blue Shufeldti Crays for sale.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I am shutting down my cray tank and I have left 5 of these blue producing dwarf crays.

Blue Morph Dwarf Shufeldti....1 inch in size at maturity (produce blues)
I cannot tell the sex, sorry, but I do believe there is at least 1 female in the bunch.

All 5 of them $100

SOLD


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> So I am shutting down my cray tank and I have left 5 of these blue producing dwarf crays.
> 
> Blue Morph Dwarf Shufeldti....1 inch in size at maturity (produce blues)
> I cannot tell the sex, sorry, but I do believe there is at least 1 female in the bunch.
> ...


I'll take em off ya, they seem way cool n I got a 35 I don't feel like fixing for reg shrimp, do they eat guppies?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope they don't attack or eat anything, very placid, get along with one another and breed like crazy in a good sized tank you will have 100s in no time at all.

They hide a lot, not like the cpo's which like to come out and browse the tank so you see them more (plus being orange helps) but these are blue and blue/grey so they can easily camouflage themselves in the moss/rocks/driftwood, but under bright light they show up blue.

FYI: If you add crushed coral to the tank they will stay a cool bright blue...that's what the breeder told me, but I didn't have any so kept them just with small pea gravel. They still stayed blue, but not as bright as with the crushed coral.

Will hold them for you till next weekend (not this one) I will be out in Markham probably by then visiting my father in law.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They have eaten almost all of my Pygmy corys.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I should have said they are not as aggressive as CPOs, of course they will eat what they can catch, slow moving fish might be a problem. I have kept them with Shrimp with no problems, the shrimps just jump out of the way when one approaches.


----------



## Steve&Kim (May 30, 2010)

*Dwarf Blue Crawfish*

I'll take all 5 if you still have them - are you going to the auction this weekend in Waterdown? Was asking you about them at the end of last year.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Kim/Steve, Actually you are right, you DID ask me first a few months back. I will have to be fair and let you have them.

Sorry Dman, but Kim did email me asking for some, and I had lost her email addy, so I just posted them on here. It just wouldn't be right to give them to someone else when she's been waiting for them.

Yes I will be at Waterdown on Saturday.

I didn't even know I still had any as I didn't see them in the tank, until I shut it down on Sunday and found them. Thought they were all gone and only the CPOs were alive in there, turns out it was the other way around.


----------



## Steve&Kim (May 30, 2010)

Great thanks.

Steve wants to know what types of shrimp you have available, that we could pick up at the auction as well?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will have a few crystal red shrimps and crystal black shrimps that I am moving out of the one tank, plus some yellows too. Probably only a couple of bags of them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please close this thread thank you.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Just as an FYI. 
You can close your own thread by clicking Post Reply, typing your message and then checking the box next to "Close this thread after you submit your message" BEFORE you click Submit Reply.

An administrator will then move the closed thread accordingly.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

weird I don't show that thread management on my screen...it stops at thread rating.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If its your thread and you're logged in you should see the option.
--
Paul


----------

